# Happy Birthday Halloweengoddessrn



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Deb!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Halloweengoddessrn!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday halloweengoddessrn!!*


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

happy birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day to you


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday, Get anything good????


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Im home with a cold so the only thing good I got was some much needed rest! Next year when Im 50- it will be a Harley!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

One day closer to Harley day next year. 

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Next year when Im 50- it will be a Harley!


They make wheelchairs now??? just kidding just kidding, Vlad runs to hide.......lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Vlad- Im a nurse and I have a BIG needle for you!!!!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

she vants to take your Blood,blah! Fly away Vlad! 
Happy belated b day, hope your better.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, hope it was great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy WAYYYY belated birthday!


----------

